# marker dukes



## frankm938 (Nov 21, 2010)

i broke my naxo bindings and apparently naxo was bought out and the new company wont replace them so im SOL.  i only use A.T. set up a few times a year but i like having the option when the lifts are on wind hold and there is fresh pow on the mtn.
thinking about getting the marker duke but dont want to shell out $400 for something thats gonna break on me after 10 days of use (im 230 lbs).
anyone have these that can tell me about the durabilty?


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been using the Dukes for years.  If I break them I would have broken an normal binding.  I use them in bounds about 20 times a year.  My only gripe is your have to take you boot out of the binding to lock and unlock the heal.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 21, 2010)

Does the Duke or Barron for that matter handle just as well in bumps as regular bindings? 

Speaking of the Barron, what's the downside from that model as opposed to the Duke? Isn't the Barron lighter? Does that mean it's more prone to breaking? 

Oh, and I think Naxo may be owned by Rossi now, FWIW.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 21, 2010)

Your skiis don't come off in the bumps if that is what you mean by handling.  Barron are a little lighter and the DIN  does not go up as high.  I keep my Dukes @ 10, they did not make the barrons then or I would have gotten those.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 21, 2010)

Frank, I have Dukes mounted on 2 skis and this is season 3 (or 4) on them. Although I'm lighter than you, these are pretty durable but heavier than Naxos. Think about them as inbounds bindings that can be used for skinning. Though I've heard about equipment failure, you have to be pretty rough on your gear to break 'em. Most common failure concerns the lever that locks the binding but usually failure is caused by forcing the lever close when there's ice built up under the binding. If you look around, you'll find cheaper Dukes around. I don't think I've spent more than 270 on a pair. 

jerry, they do fine in bumps though I am no means a great bump skier. They have good retention is what I mean. The Barons are basically lighter Dukes with plastic parts where Dukes have steel parts (e.g,  the toe wings). Barons also go up to DIN 12 instead of 16. The weight savings is not substantial though so if you're looking for Duke-like bindings, check out the new FT 10 or FT 12. I don't know if that means the Baron is more prone to breaking but, I know cliff hucker types opt for the Dukes instead of the Baron. I think Rossi marketed a Rossi-labeled Naxo binding. I think the last owner of Naxo was Rotefella.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 21, 2010)

I had the Dukes on order but cancelled them and ordered the Black Diamond Fritchi pro. After talking with several people I know in Utah they convinced me to go this route. The Bd's are lighter and you don't have to take off the ski to flip the lever...this is a big plus..yes they are pretty expensive ...but so is this whole sport!!! Hopefully they will hold up as they are not as beefy as the Duke.


----------



## amf (Nov 22, 2010)

*broken naxo*

How did they break?  I ski them and really like them - most comfortable binding I have found for the flats & uphill.   I heard they went out of production, and was hoping to find a spare pair!  From your post is sounds like they may be back in production under a different mfr?

amf


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 22, 2010)

Marker has a new AT/Dukeish binding this year called the FR12, its a bunch lighter than the duke for about the same pricepoint.  You really should look into it.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 22, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Marker has a new AT/Dukeish binding this year called the FR12, its a bunch lighter than the duke for about the same pricepoint. You really should look into it.


I'm guessing Frank wants the 16 DIN binding, at least the metal components of it that make it heavier than the FR12.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 22, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> i broke my naxo bindings and apparently naxo was bought out and the new company wont replace them so im SOL.  i only use A.T. set up a few times a year but i like having the option when the lifts are on wind hold and there is fresh pow on the mtn.
> thinking about getting the marker duke but dont want to shell out $400 for something thats gonna break on me after 10 days of use (im 230 lbs).
> anyone have these that can tell me about the durabilty?



You sound like a Duke or Baron kind of guy. None of the other AT options are designed for daily lift service skiing use. PM me since I can save you $100.00 on a pair


----------



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> You sound like a Duke or Baron kind of guy. None of the other AT options are designed for daily lift service skiing use. PM me since I can save you $100.00 on a pair


 

I have a BSL of 317.  It looks like the the large and small overlap for the range.  Does it matter which one I go with?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 22, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I have a BSL of 317.  It looks like the the large and small overlap for the range.  Does it matter which one I go with?



Go with the smallest binding that will fit your boot.


----------



## frankm938 (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks for the info, i dont like the fact that i need to take my boot out to lock the binding down but they sound more durable than the naxo's so it looks like i will be getting a pair soon.
i bought the naxo's at the basin in killington and brett said he would "take care of me" since naxo doesnt exist anymore.   When i go back up this wknd ill see what he means by that.
if he doesnt hook me up i will get a pair from skidmarks (thanks for the offer)

one more question...  what about when the grade starts getting steeper and you need to adjust the angle,  do you have to take the boot out of the binding?


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 22, 2010)

^ Dukes have two climbing modes. You can adjust them with your pole without taking off your skis.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

kingslug said:


> The Bd's are lighter and you don't have to take off the ski to flip the lever...this is a big plus..yes they are pretty expensive ...but so is this whole sport!!! Hopefully they will hold up as they are not as beefy as the Duke.


Eh. Taking the skis off to go into touring mode is not as big of an issue as some folks make it out to be. Generally, unless you are an ultra quick Rando Racer, you need to step out of your bindings to switch between touring and downhill mode (i.e. take off your skins or put them back on). The only time this is an issue is if you are stuck in deep snow on a flat part of the mountain. I have found the Fritschi's helpful in this scenario probably half a dozen times in as many years. In other words, this is pretty much a moot point. If weight is an issue, the Marker Tour F12 is a good alternative to the Marker Duke and Fritschi. Though if weight is really a concern, Dynafit is really the way to go. Fritschi's big advantage is heel elevation and the ease of popping the heel elevator up and down.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> i dont like the fact that i need to take my boot out to lock the binding down


Again, see my previous post. This is a non-issue 99% of the time.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> one more question...  what about when the grade starts getting steeper and you need to adjust the angle,  do you have to take the boot out of the binding?


No AT bindings require you to step out to adjust the heel height. Marker offers the fewest and least tall options of the AT binders.


----------



## frankm938 (Nov 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> No AT bindings require you to step out to adjust the heel height. Marker offers the fewest and least tall options of the AT binders.



thanks, ive only used naxo's and its only a few times a year that the lifts are down and there is fresh snow on the mtn.


----------



## frankm938 (Nov 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Again, see my previous post. This is a non-issue 99% of the time.



good point, i wasnt really thinking about it but you are right, i have to click out anyway to take the skins off so its a non-issue.


----------



## adkmike (Nov 23, 2010)

I am 200 lb. aggressive skier that has been skiing the Marker Barons for three seasons @ resort and slack-country.... although they are heavy and you have to take them off to switch modes... these are (12 DIN) bomber bindings......I paid $309.00 for mine, but I think you can find them cheaper...... I currently use Black Diamond Fritchi eagles as my backcountry set-up. Hope this helps?


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Eh. Taking the skis off to go into touring mode is not as big of an issue as some folks make it out to be. Generally, unless you are an ultra quick Rando Racer, you need to step out of your bindings to switch between touring and downhill mode (i.e. take off your skins or put them back on). The only time this is an issue is if you are stuck in deep snow on a flat part of the mountain. I have found the Fritschi's helpful in this scenario probably half a dozen times in as many years. In other words, this is pretty much a moot point. If weight is an issue, the Marker Tour F12 is a good alternative to the Marker Duke and Fritschi. Though if weight is really a concern, Dynafit is really the way to go. Fritschi's big advantage is heel elevation and the ease of popping the heel elevator up and down.



I'll be trying them out the end of Jan when I take a level 1 avalanche course at Alta...they where recommended by a guy I ski with out there...hopefully they hold up as I'm 225 lbs..I know the Dukes can handle that. 
Are their any issues with the Fritchis ??


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 24, 2010)

kingslug said:


> I'll be trying them out the end of Jan when I take a level 1 avalanche course at Alta...they where recommended by a guy I ski with out there...hopefully they hold up as I'm 225 lbs..I know the Dukes can handle that.
> Are their any issues with the Fritchis ??




There durability used to be an issue.  Not so much anymore.   The downside of the Fritchis is how high off of the ski you are.   You are an inch up off the ski where the dukes you are sitting on the surface.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm 5'7" 135lbs looking to put together a do it all groomer/backcountry randonee setup and was pretty much sold on the Marker F10/12 'till i found out about the 175gram La Sportiva ATK RT toe release system "high tech/low tech" binding:
http://www.tetonat.com/2010/11/la-sp...t-ski-binding/
i don't need something to bash the bumps, just hold a edge carving, handle steep and tree runs. Therefore i plan to wait for reviews of the hi/low tech binding before pulling the trigger on the Marker F10/12. 
At my weight the new f12's lower deck height (boot to ski), and lighter weight leave no reason to ever need a duke/baron.


----------

